# a poem



## john_henry (Sep 22, 2004)

Imprisoned.

One day I overstepped the boundries
of what my mind could bear,
and found myself imprisoned
in a world neither here nor there.

My need for escape is desperate
though I continue to be gated.
The challenges of each day remind me
that my control has been invaded.

I take some solace in knowing
that freedom surely awaits.
For one day soon I'll awake
and walk back through the gates.

When I get back to the other side
I'll touch reality with a happy hand.
The journey that took me so far away
will bring me back a better man.


----------



## john_henry (Sep 22, 2004)

Imprisoned.

One day I overstepped the boundries
of what my mind could bear,
and found myself imprisoned
in a world neither here nor there.

My need for escape is desperate
though I continue to be gated.
The challenges of each day remind me
that my control has been invaded.

I take some solace in knowing
that freedom surely awaits.
For one day soon I'll awake
and walk back through the gates.

When I get back to the other side
I'll touch reality with a happy hand.
The journey that took me so far away
will bring me back a better man.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2004)

that was a good poem. i liked it a lot..


----------



## john_henry (Sep 22, 2004)

hey thank you very much.


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

very nice ::clap clap:: that actually rhymes


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

Beautiful.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2005)

you know why I loved that?
because I cannot make a rhyming poem without it sounding forced and terrible.

and that was neither.

good, good stuff.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2005)

Beautiful Poem


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

That is sooooo cool! I think that discribes us all! Thank you for that... It made me feel a little better!


----------

